

Ask HN: Faster human data processing using engineered glyps? - JabavuAdams

Without cracking my skull, the highest bandwidth data channel in is my vision. If I want to start using a display in my FOV (eyetap), is there work in synthetic languages that can communicate information more quickly than English?<p>I'm thinking of an analog to QR codes (matrix barcodes) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_Code
======
mrpixel
The keyword here is "constructed" or "engineered" language. You can find the
whole lot there: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_constructed_languages>

Try stenography.

